# Wild hog hunting w vizsla pictures



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Some pictures to share for Ozkar. Again, don't rule out taking some small ones stalking with your dog provided you have good control of the dog to not engage the hog after the shot. I am real good at reading my dog, can tell when she is showing interest in a hog while hunting other game and have no problem waving her off to get back on with what we are doing if that is not what I am wanting to hunt. She is also used for tracking hogs, but that is very rare seeing how I rifle or shotgun hunt. 

This would have been a perfect bow hunting over the dog situation being a small hog in range, but a safe distance across a creek. 










Best size for eating. Cooked whole in the smoker. 














































These next two were not with the dog, but including them as they are nice hogs. First picture shows the camera trick. 2nd picture is when I killed Jabba the Hutt. Two strong men could not move it. We had to go back and butcher it on the spot. 



















And yes we really are over run with them.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah we have feral pigs in abundance here also. It's open to shoot then all year, no limits. Property owners in western NSW and Northern Vic all welcome hunters who wish to cull the pigs. Saves them having to pay for it to be done. 

My check chords arrived yesterday SJ, so hopefully by next winter (Ours, not yours) the dogs will be trained and ready to come hunting. More likely that I won;t be ready than the dogs...


----------

